# live rock



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

is there a way to "grow" live rock?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure. Go to www.garf.org for full details on making, then growing, all the rock you could ever want. Don't think that it's going to save you lots of money, though.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

heheh. I made a bit of agracrete rock. Its cool cuz you can make it into any shape you want. But it takes a looong time to cure and to get colonized by all that good liverock stuff, and of coarse, you need liverock anyway to seed the agracrete. In small systems its hardly worth it. In large however, its definately worth it. Baserock is about $1 per pound, agracrete if you use all of the cement and shells and sand is about $.10-$.25 per pound.


----------



## squall7733 (Oct 22, 2005)

I make my own agrocrete live rock, and eventualy aspir to sell it along with the coral cuttings I'm growing 

It does take a VERY long time to grow that good coralline algea on it.


----------



## hckycoz (Jun 30, 2005)

I make my own rock and sell it to the lfs for about $3 a rock and so far i have made enough store credit to start and buy my 110g tank. It is definately worth the money. for all the supplies i paid as much as i would for only 4#s of lr. And i made about 50#s


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmm, well I guess I stand corrected.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> But it takes a looong time to cure and


Yeah it does! I made the background for my 75gal with styrofoam/concrete. Does a nice job of buffering the water once its cured. 








Super easy to make, just time consuming with all the prep work and the curing process.


----------

